# Court orders Father not to smoke around son with compromised health



## craigb (13/7/17)

http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-afr...t-to-take-a-puff-around-his-children-10265740

Pretoria - “You will not smoke in your house or in the presence of the minor children for the duration of their visit to you,” was one of a host of orders meted out to a Pretoria father by the Gauteng High Court, Pretoria, on Wednesday.

The boy is receiving expensive treatment from Russia, which is "highly specialised and at the cutting edge of pioneering medical technology", she said.

The mother said he may not be exposed to smoke as it would inhibit the growth of stem cells. “The applicant (husband) smokes in his house,” she told the court.


----------



## RichJB (13/7/17)

If the boy has a gimpy foot, the father should be encouraged to vape around him. I vape a lot of FW Yellow Cake and I've noticed a third foot starting to grow. OK, it's coming out of my shoulder but still.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

